# Good news Pie Man........



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2015)

It's Brittish pie week  

What's your favourite?


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 4, 2015)

Chicken and Mushroom for me. Pasty wise, the Sainsburys near my work used to do Regae Regae Chicken ones, they were delicious, sadly, they seem to have stopped making them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2015)

Scots. preferably Aulds


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2015)

Being from the Melton area, a proper Pork Pie. If we are talking hot options, love rabit pie.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 4, 2015)

Surely Chicken Balti? 

Not because they're the world's best pies, but if I'm eating one I know that I've had a few beers and I'm at the football :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2015)

Homemade Steak & Kidney...

Nan used to do 'proper' game pie [complete with health warning of possible lead shot] which was the absolute best...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2015)

Snake and Pygmy, which you just can't get in Inversneck


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 4, 2015)

Does Cottage Pie count?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

cant beat a decent steak and ale. (with an extra ale for lubrication!)


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			cant beat a decent steak and ale. (with an extra ale for lubrication!)
		
Click to expand...


Thought alcohol content was a given for any decent pie...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Thought alcohol content was a given for any decent pie...
		
Click to expand...

Is there a finer thing in the world than "Pie and a Pint"?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes there is
2 pies and 2 pints


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes there is
2 pies and 2 pints 

Click to expand...

You win the internet!!!


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2015)

yup, steak n kidney works here.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2015)

Meat & Potato. Hollands used to do fantastic meat and potato pies when I was growing up in the North West. You don't see them in the NE but I hope they are still as good. Most pies up here are the standard steak pies that are pretty non descript and second rate. Not a good pie region.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok, I'm going to end the thread with a real Wigan delicacy... 
1 x Meat and Potato pie, preferably from Galloways or Muffin Man..
1 x Barm cake (or Bap, Barm Joe, Muffin etc as they're known elsewhere)

Put Pie on buttered barm cake. generous dollop of HP Brown Sauce on top of the Pie. Eat..

Note, if on a diet, only use half the pie...


----------



## Duckster (Mar 4, 2015)

Meat and Potato.

On a barm cake.

How can you tell I went to school in Wigan....


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2015)

Steak pie surprise, chips and cold beans.
The surprise is it's curried chicken.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 4, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, I'm going to end the thread with a real Wigan delicacy... 
1 x Meat and Potato pie, preferably from Galloways or Muffin Man..
1 x Barm cake (or Bap, Barm Joe, Muffin etc as they're known elsewhere)

Put Pie on buttered barm cake. generous dollop of HP Brown Sauce on top of the Pie. Eat..

Note, if on a diet, only use half the pie... 

Click to expand...

Beat me to it!  Wigan butties rule.  Still have one every Saturday.  What about Pooles?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 4, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, I'm going to end the thread with a real Wigan delicacy... 
1 x Meat and Potato pie, preferably from Galloways or Muffin Man..
1 x Barm cake (or Bap, Barm Joe, Muffin etc as they're known elsewhere)

Put Pie on buttered barm cake. generous dollop of HP Brown Sauce on top of the Pie. Eat..

Note, if on a diet, only use half the pie... 

Click to expand...


Stop it your making me hungry!! 

Surprised at your choice of Galloways, never rated them. 
I'm intrigued by the sound of Muffin man though.Sounds like it could be worth a detour if I'm working over than way.
Where can I find him?

Btw..
Best- steak & kidney
Worst- Butter pie (yes Butter) only found in and around Preston lancs. A waste of Pastry :angry:


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Mar 4, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, I'm going to end the thread with a real Wigan delicacy... 
1 x Meat and Potato pie, preferably from Galloways or Muffin Man..
1 x Barm cake (or Bap, Barm Joe, Muffin etc as they're known elsewhere)

Put Pie on buttered barm cake. generous dollop of HP Brown Sauce on top of the Pie. Eat..

Note, if on a diet, only use half the pie... 

Click to expand...

Another vote here..:thup:
Like them with a meat as well..


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Beat me to it!  Wigan butties rule.  Still have one every Saturday.  What about Pooles?
		
Click to expand...

I loved Pooles chicken and mushroom pies, but then they shut most of the shops and started supplying Supermarkets instead.. They lost their soul 



Qwerty said:



			Stop it your making me hungry!! 

Surprised at your choice of Galloways, never rated them. 
I'm intrigued by the sound of Muffin man though.Sounds like it could be worth a detour if I'm working over than way.
Where can I find him?

Btw..
Best- steak & kidney
Worst- Butter pie (yes Butter) only found in and around Preston lancs. A waste of Pastry :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I only chose those 2 as they were the shops that were in Beech Hill when I was growing up.. The absolute best pies were from a little bakery just outside Platt Waz.. I think it was called Twiss Bakery.. I could have lived forever only eating Twiss plate steak pies with chips and gravy.. And when I say forever, I obviously mean till I was 47, when the blocked arteries would have done for me..

And fully agree with the "Butter pies".. One of the main reasons that I could never live anywhere near Preston.. They're an abomination of a pie...:angry:


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2015)

My gran's homemade corned beef and potato pie.....:thup:
Amazing


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 4, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, I'm going to end the thread with a real Wigan delicacy... 
1 x Meat and Potato pie, preferably from Galloways or Muffin Man..
1 x Barm cake (or Bap, Barm Joe, Muffin etc as they're known elsewhere)

Put Pie on buttered barm cake. generous dollop of HP Brown Sauce on top of the Pie. Eat..

Note, if on a diet, only use half the pie... 

Click to expand...




That`ll be a slappy then won`t it?:thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 4, 2015)

Beef & Guinness pie , light pastry servrd with mash and veg .. crikey im hungry now


----------



## IanG (Mar 4, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scots. preferably Aulds
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if they have changed any since I was making them in the Aulds factory 37 years ago in the summer of '78! 

We were allowed to eat anything we liked while on shift but it was a sacking offence to smuggle anything out the door. Smart policy that everyone stuck to. 

My own favourite is my own home made steak pie which is mighty fine if I do say so myself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Meat and Potato. !!!!!!


Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 4, 2015)

OMG!

This has got to be the bestest thread ever!

Mince pie with chips and gravy...or should I go for the chicken pie chips and beans... maybe a fish pie...cheese and onion pie... or corn beef and tayto... or ham and egg

But wait, no one has mentioned apple pie with cus!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			OMG!

This has got to be the bestest thread ever!

Mince pie with chips and gravy...or should I go for the chicken pie chips and beans... maybe a fish pie...cheese and onion pie... or corn beef and tayto... or ham and egg

*But wait, no one has mentioned apple pie with cus!!*

Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			OMG!

This has got to be the bestest thread ever!

Mince pie with chips and gravy...or should I go for the chicken pie chips and beans... maybe a fish pie...cheese and onion pie... or corn beef and tayto... or ham and egg

But wait, no one has mentioned apple pie with cus!!
		
Click to expand...


WINNER CLOSE THE THREAD VOTES HAVE BEEN COUNTED .. 

Wasnt thinking deserts im ashamed and hang my head Sir


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 4, 2015)

Wetherheads pork,apple and black pudding when in Pately..Or from round home,Bowens of Adlington meat pies are top dollar...


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			OMG!

This has got to be the bestest thread ever!

Mince pie with chips and gravy...or should I go for the chicken pie chips and beans... maybe a fish pie...cheese and onion pie... or corn beef and tayto... or ham and egg

But wait, no one has mentioned apple pie with cus!!
		
Click to expand...


Really weird ain't it.
That just a couple of hours ago,  me,  you,  and Wayman had this exact same discussion in the bar at Goswick after our round......


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 4, 2015)

Steak and cheese from the Naked Baker Christchurch NZ, just the best ever. They also do a mean Lamb and mint, butter chicken mince and cheese.
MiL's apple pie is tops too :whoo:


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 4, 2015)

My Mums home made Pasties, peas and Chips with Gravy.   They used to overhang the plate!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2015)

Got a Tesco Finest Aberdeen Steak pie tonight funnily enough, with chip, peas and thick, thick gravy all over the chips.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 4, 2015)

Steak and Ale. Love em. Waitrose do a very nice version.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Steak and Ale. Love em. Waitrose do a very nice version.
		
Click to expand...

Had that for my dinner tonight. Sauted potatoes, swede and carrot. Lovely. Home made treacle and stem ginger tart to finish


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 4, 2015)

A few lancashire faves that I often sample   I think I could start a daily pie blog.

Taylor's -Cleveleys 
Rounds- Preston
Tunstalls -Darwen
Giglis-St annes
Bowens -  adlington
Halls- Chorley
Potts- Lancaster


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 4, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			A few lancashire faves that I often sample   I think I could start a daily pie blog.

Taylor's -Cleveleys 
Rounds- Preston
Tunstalls -Darwen
Giglis-St annes
Bowens -  adlington
Halls- Chorley
Potts- Lancaster
		
Click to expand...

Dave, you need a Johnston's pie (Toxteth) and a Lings fish toast (also toxteth) to complete your list.

Bell me when your next in the area for directions.:thup:

BTW - best sausage rolls are sayers Veggie sausage rolls, honest, there better than the meat ones - am I an infidel?


----------



## Slab (Mar 5, 2015)

This and then another one...


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Mar 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW - best sausage rolls are sayers Veggie sausage rolls, honest, there better than the meat ones - am I an infidel?
		
Click to expand...

They're all veggie.
There's no meat in owt sayers do...

Good job this place is pretty anon:....:lol:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dave, you need a Johnston's pie (Toxteth) and a Lings fish toast (also toxteth) to complete your list.

Bell me when your next in the area for directions.:thup:

BTW - best sausage rolls are sayers Veggie sausage rolls, honest, there better than the meat ones - am I an infidel?
		
Click to expand...

Fish toast? Is that what it says on the Tin.. Fish on Toast 

Sounds like it should be on the list with Butter pies and Pea whet and Scraps 

Ive never rated Sayers Tbh, As BPM said.. A serious lack of filling, all pastry and no action.
As a pie Connoisseur I'm more into your independant bespoke artisan pie producers 

Although you can't really go wrong with Greggs.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Fish toast? Is that what it says on the Tin.. Fish on Toast 

Sounds like it should be on the list with Butter pies and Pea whet and Scraps 

Ive never rated Sayers Tbh, As BPM said.. A serious lack of filling, all pastry and no action.
As a pie Connoisseur I'm more into your independant bespoke artisan pie producers 

Although you can't really go wrong with Greggs.
		
Click to expand...

its Pey wet, not Pea wet you heathen..........


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 5, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			its Pey wet, not Pea wet you heathen..........
		
Click to expand...

Maybe int Th'wigan its Pey. I've never had it but growing up I used to hear the local Herbert's asking for Chips pea whet and scraps Whilst I was dining on Lightly battered Cod, chips, Curry sauce and a BBC.  


There you go.. This'll get your Wigan taste buds going, Just in time for A Wigan brunch 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fglEmRE19q0


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 5, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Being from the Melton area, a proper Pork Pie. If we are talking hot options, love rabit pie.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmm man after my own heart. One thing I hate being in America is no proper pork pies from Melton.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 5, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Fish toast? Is that what it says on the Tin.. Fish on Toast 

Sounds like it should be on the list with Butter pies and Pea whet and Scraps 

Ive never rated Sayers Tbh, As BPM said.. A serious lack of filling, all pastry and no action.
As a pie Connoisseur I'm more into your independant bespoke artisan pie producers 

*Although you can't really go wrong with Greggs*.
		
Click to expand...

Greggs is not a pie shop, they do not do pies!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 5, 2015)

Scotch pie, from Mason's butcher in Granton.

Wi' beans an' broon soss


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 5, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Greggs is not a pie shop, they do not do pies!
		
Click to expand...

Im coming at you from a general Pastry Perspective


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 5, 2015)

Greggs - an embarassment to the name mate. Dreadful stuff.

Anyroad, Dawsons and Whittakers in Tyldesley are good, if you ever have the misfortune to be in these parts.
I'll agree with Bluewolf on the Gallloways - decent stuff.

I'll try most pies, but cheese and onion - what's all that about ?:mmm:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2015)

Greggs are good for your basic pastie type of scoff. Quick food on the move. They tend to stear clear of pies, bit messy to eat when you are walking. When I first moved to the NE as a student the Greggs cheese pastie was an absolute lunchtime staple. They make no claims about pies and I am not even sure if my local Greggs has pies in. If you want a decent pie in the pie wasteland that is the NE you need to go to a local butchers rathers than a bakery.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 5, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Greggs are good for your basic pastie type of scoff. Quick food on the move. They tend to stear clear of pies, bit messy to eat when you are walking. When I first moved to the NE as a student the Greggs cheese pastie was an absolute lunchtime staple. They make no claims about pies and I am not even sure if my local Greggs has pies in. If you want a decent pie in the pie wasteland that is the NE you need to go to a local butchers rathers than a bakery.
		
Click to expand...

Greggs do a nice slice of Tottingham (sic) cake which always catches my eye and relieves my pocket of 60p!


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 5, 2015)

Not been in one for ages tbh, everything I seemed to get from there was pants.
Pies,pasties, sandwiches. 
Maybe I was just unlucky with the local ones.

Talking pasties, Ye Olde Pasty Shoppe in Bolton.
God knows what goes in them but it works.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 5, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Talking pasties, Ye Olde Pasty Shoppe in Bolton.
God knows what goes in them but it works.
		
Click to expand...

An old mate of mine is the baker there Andy,last I heard the family were selling up.
The queues outside at lunchtime are unbelievable. Pretty sure they used to supply BWFC.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 5, 2015)

bobmac said:



			It's Brittish pie week  

What's your favourite?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

I love them all, but joint winners are my very own, homemade Steak, Kidney and Mushroom; and Chicken & Ham Hock!


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 5, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			An old mate of mine is the baker there Andy,last I heard the family were selling up.
The queues outside at lunchtime are unbelievable. Pretty sure they used to supply BWFC.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, will get up there quick if it's shutting.
Been a while.


----------



## Slab (Mar 5, 2015)

Greggs stock different items depending on where/which country the shop is in 

I.e Greggs in Fife (as opposed to GregInFife) will always have pies


----------



## bobmac (Mar 5, 2015)

Typical. I start a thread about practising your wedges and get about 3 replies.
Mention pies and your all over it like a cheap pastry lol


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Typical. I start a thread about practising your wedges and get about 3 replies.
Mention pies and your all over it like a cheap pastry lol



Click to expand...

Know your audience bob.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Mmmmmm man after my own heart. One thing I hate being in America is no proper pork pies from Melton.
		
Click to expand...

Melton are the worst pork pies going by a long shot. Pffft


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Fish toast? Is that what it says on the Tin.. Fish on Toast 

Sounds like it should be on the list with Butter pies and Pea whet and Scraps 

.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, its best described as the stuff whats in a fishcake, but MILES better, spread over a 1/2 round of bread, with a lovely thin coating (I wouldn't call it batter) deep fried.

Believe me you'll love them. They don't open after 7.00 pm, as they sell so many of them between 12-1.30 and 4.30-7.00.

Lings Chip shop, Windsor street, Toxteth, Liverpool 8.

Johnstons pies are just down the road on Mill street, Dingle/Toxteth,Liverpool 8.

They do what is like a corned beef hash pie - Mmmmmm

1 of each would see you right for lunch.

Sayers steak pies are lovely, although turns you into johny fartpants, later in the day.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 5, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Talking pasties, Ye Olde Pasty Shoppe in Bolton.
God knows what goes in them but it works.
		
Click to expand...

They are spot on pasties!


----------



## Leftie (Mar 5, 2015)

A Cooden Beach GC Chicken and Ham pie takes some beating - particularly when served up by a very nice young blond lady with tats.

:whoo:


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 5, 2015)

I remember 'Brains' Pies when I was a kid.    Tended to be lots of pastry and not much meat!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 5, 2015)

When working in Reading, Sweeney Todds was one of my favourite shops! And a great place for a 'work's night out' too!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 5, 2015)

When in Australia you could get Mrs Macs pies, these used to do a cheese and bacon pie  my word they were good


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 5, 2015)

Cold Tripe & Pilchards  Yummy


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mince and onion pie is my fave. 

However, I'd sooner have a cold satterthwaites sausage roll :clap:


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 6, 2015)

As a kid on the way to Boro home games my dad used to take me for a steak and gravy pie with from Upex Pies in Middlesbrough. Unbelievable stuff. Had to be washed down with a cup of Bovril at the game. Although in reality the pies were probably more gravy (but what a gravy) and air than steak they will always be my favourite pie. Unfortunately they are long gone. Some local imitations don't live up to the original.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 6, 2015)

I nearly forgot Cissy Greens in Haslingden, magnifique :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2015)

Now ow here's an unbiased review of my local independent bakery. You've got to love Wiganers. 
[video=youtube_share;d2q2YV7ViuY]http://youtu.be/d2q2YV7ViuY[/video]


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 6, 2015)

Tremendous that mate 100/10 :rofl::rofl:

Jackbit :rofl: that'll stump a few


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Tremendous that mate 100/10 :rofl::rofl:

Jackbit :rofl: that'll stump a few 

Click to expand...

i reckon there might be call for an interpreter for some


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah there might 

He's right (reet?) though.
Them pies look good,may need to investigate.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Yeah there might 

He's right (reet?) though.
Them pies look good,may need to investigate.
		
Click to expand...

I'm off oop there this arvo for mi dinner. Nice bit o'scran sounds beltin bout now.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 6, 2015)

If you've room,try a meat n tater growler and report back.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			If you've room,try a meat n tater growler and report back.
		
Click to expand...

There's always room for a meyt'n'prater mate...


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 6, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			There's always room for a meyt'n'prater mate...

Click to expand...

Thought as much, man after my own heart.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2015)

Love a nice bit of rabbit pie, with peas, potatoes and carrots in. Gravy and new potatoes. Lovely.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Now ow here's an unbiased review of my local independent bakery. You've got to love Wiganers. 
[video=youtube_share;d2q2YV7ViuY]http://youtu.be/d2q2YV7ViuY[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I made it there in the end Wolfy. 
I'm Living the high life with a pie for Breakfast in Wigan.
Gents on Pepper lane, Magnifique :thup:

I might call back later for lunch..


----------



## Duckster (Apr 14, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I made it there in the end Wolfy. 
I'm Living the high life with a pie for Breakfast in Wigan.
Gents on Pepper lane, Magnifique :thup:

I might call back later for lunch..
		
Click to expand...

Ahh Standish.  Used to go to the chippy there in my dinner break when I was at high school.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 14, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Surely Chicken Balti? 

Not because they're the world's best pies, but if I'm eating one I know that I've had a few beers and I'm at the football :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Always used to love the away trips to Rochdale where they did a wonderful pie, peas and gravy combo. Once managed to down four before the game started. You could guarantee they had sold out before half time (especially if I was there).

Kiddy Harriers are also renowned for their gastro offerings.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 14, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Always used to love the away trips to Rochdale where they did a wonderful pie, peas and gravy combo. Once managed to down four before the game started. You could guarantee they had sold out before half time (especially if I was there).

Kiddy Harriers are also renowned for their gastro offerings.
		
Click to expand...

Been to Kidderminster a few times, best football food in the country! And like you say about Rochdale, always sold out before half time.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I made it there in the end Wolfy. 
I'm Living the high life with a pie for Breakfast in Wigan.
Gents on Pepper lane, Magnifique :thup:

I might call back later for lunch..
		
Click to expand...

Good man.. I'm getting a real craving for a Gents Meyt'n'prater as we speak.. (Oooh err Missus)


----------

